# stoneware bean pots = Crock pot ?



## Wintergrower_OH (Sep 21, 2010)

I came across lehmans stoneware bean pots . Can this be substituted for a crock pot ? (Do all the same things) . Do you have use a temperature gauge for the correct temp ?


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Put your ingredients in the bean pot and put in the oven with the temp set at 225Âº-250Âº. This is how I make baked beans. Should work for other things. My slo cooker is a West Bend and it has a separate heating element from the pot. You just set the pot onto the element and it cooks. 

edited: if you heat with wood you can put the bean pot on a trivet and use the stove top to cook - moderate the heat with the height of the trivet. I have a Franklin stove and the top doesn't really get hot enough to "cook", but I can put some home-canned soup on to heat and it gets plenty hot.


----------



## Wintergrower_OH (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks . I'm also looking to use more stoneware for baking .


----------



## VT Chicklit (Mar 22, 2009)

I use the stoneware inserts from dead slow cookers as bean pots or roasters when I need to do moist roasting as in pot roasts or chicken. I remove the lid to allow browning towards the end of the cooking and to remove or baste juices. I have also used the smaller inserts to bake sourdough bread in. For that I do not use the lid.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I have a couple of those inserts also. One is round and one is oval, about 6 qts., I think. I prefer the oval because it's easier to fit things such as chicken in.


----------



## Wintergrower_OH (Sep 21, 2010)

Web page for the inserts . Never heard of inserts .


----------



## Use Less (Nov 8, 2007)

There is probably a max temp for putting the crock part of crockpots in the oven. Anybody know of official info on that re safety? Sue


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Wintergrower_OH said:


> Never heard of inserts .


Some crock pots are all-in-one, meaning that the "pot" isn't removeable ( a real pain to clean - that's why they invented crock pot liners). Others have a removeable crock, or insert, that can go in the dishwasher. It's just terminology - you "insert" it into the heating element.


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

A rule of thumb for temperature equivalents is a 200 degree oven is like a crock pot on low; 300 degrees is a crockpot on high.

There have been quite a few times when I wanted more than a crockpot could hold, or I wanted more evaporation than a crockpot will do; then I use my oven. 

I use a fair amount of crockery in the oven. I use a cloche for baking breads, and a romertopf for chicken, in addition to a couple of crockery casserole dishes. They hold up fine in any heat.


----------



## Wintergrower_OH (Sep 21, 2010)

I saw on the next iron chef where they used a couscousiere ( cous cous ) steamer pot . Can be made out of metal or stoneware .


----------

